# Bose Acoustimass Stories



## Guest

I know the Bose brand is somewhat of a taboo in most hi-fi audio forums, but I still find it quite interesting to discuss. I'm sure many of you have wandered into a Bose store before. You know the usual setup...each product on it's little shelf, perhaps a LCD screen above it. 

I took a friend of mine to a Bose store in Washington this past summer and we had an opportunity to sit through one of their "theater shows" featuring the top-of-the line "Acoustimass" system. Clearly, this is designed for people who probably don't know that much about speakers/sound engineering (hence the target market for Bose) and people who care about design. Having just come from a high-end private retailer (where I demoed a few Martin Logans and other much less expensive brands), I was really struck by the difference in sound quality between the Bose and the other brands. The Bose bass response was pathetic. My $300 multimedia speakers sounded deeper and had more authoritative deep bass than this system. The mid/highs sounded...ok, but were a far cry form the sound of the Logans, or even the lower-end B&W and Polk speakers. 

My friend, who I had been arguing with for a long time about the quality of his Bose system, finally turned to me and agreed that he had been ripped off. Here's a guy who wanted good sound, yet was too lazy to comparison testing with other brands outside mass-merchant stores. He was even more surprised when he learned that for less money than his Bose system, he could have purchased a much better system ala carte. Long story short, a coworker of his was planning on buying a Bose system for his family room, but after having talked it over, is now looking into getting Definitives. 

Either way, you've got to give the Bose people credit. Obviously they're doing something right if they're still pulling in decent sales numbers. Women love Bose. College kids, who think they're impressing their friends, love Bose. I think I'll stick with my multimedia speakers and upgrade when the time is right 

Anyone else ever had similar experience at the Bose store?


----------



## Otto

I walked by a Bose outlet store the other day, but didn't go in. I usually just shy away because I think I might "get into it" with the salesperson. Not that I would be mean or anything, just that I might be a little funny. I wonder if the salespeople really believe that the Bose stuff is good, or are they just selling to make a living.


----------



## alexadams77

I bought in 1998:

Mains: Bose 701 
Center: Bose VCS10
Rear: Bose 301

I bought then at The Brick up here in Canada. The sales guy swore up and down that these were the best speakers out there. The cool thing that he told me to do was stand in front of one speaker and see if I could hear the other one. I did this test and sure enough I could hear the other speaker. He told me they'd fill the room up with sound and nothing out there could beat them. He also said that Bose Technology was far more superior to any speaker company out there. I didn't know a thing about HT or speakers, so I bought them on the spot.

Not too many of my friends were into HT when I purchased mine, but a lot of them followed suit after that. I'd say in about 6 months time, 10 of my friends went out and bought their own HT systems. We decided to test out all of our systems and would do movie night at each persons house to see. My Bose system ended up at finishing 3rd and this was due to the two below me having small and pathetic bookshelf speakers. My friends spent as much, if not less then me, and the Bose system crumbled hard!

I was happy about my purchase and it filled my needs. I sat back and watched as my friends would compete for the better system. They've spend thousands of dollars on upgrades and this and that. I spent a few weeks on these forums and ended up with this as my system::

Mains: Axiom m60's (m80 upgrade this week)
Center: Bose VCS-10 (VP150 upgrade for Christmas)
Rears: Bose 701 (QS8 upgrade for Christmas)
Sub: PC13-Ultra

Needless-to-say, I will never take advice from a salesman again. They will do anything to sell you speakers!


----------



## Guest

I actually bought my first set of Bose speakers in 88 and I was stationed in Okinawa. They were the series. I thought they were great at the time, I was a 19 year old Marine at the time and we would throw party's and i would remember seeing flames coming out of the ports. The insides of those speakers would glow, crazy. 

Then I bought the accustimass system which consisted of 2 satellite speakers and a bass module, at the time I loved it and thought it was awesome...what did I know? My friends couldn't believe all that sound, er..uh..noise came from those little speakers. Apparently I didn't learn my lesson for 15 years later I bought the 601's, VCS10, and the 161 surround speakers. I never listened to 2 channel music and if I did I had to bump the treble way up and add bass and when I added my sub the speakers never meshed, the sound was always bloated.

So, I began the long search via the internet and I have been members of many forums, but I mainly never post, I read and learn from using the search functions. About 4-5 years ago I almost ordered speakers from Axiom and an SVS sub when I was in Italy, but due to having to move and a new addition to the family that plan was delayed. Well, low and behold this year I decided to do something than just read forums and wish. I ordered two sets of Onix Rockets 450's, a Bigfoot and when thats all put in a set up I will be adding either a PBU or PCU "cant decide on box or tube".

Well, so far I received a set of 450's about a month or so ago and when they came in I placed them next to my Bose and ran them using the "B" speakers on my Denon. The very first thing I noticed was that I could hear the individual strings on the guitars and the stereo separation was great! Voices where distinct and clear and the bass even though not deep was very tight and quick compared to my Bose. I listened to those 450's for about 6-7 days in 2 channel bliss, then one day I broke out the rat shack and dialed in my sub and "WOW" they actually worked to together!

Not bashing Bose for I have spent a lot of money on them and they have been and parts of them are currently in my house right now, but the saying: no highs and no lows, always bothered me until now. Its true, I'm running my speakers flat...no added bass or treble and to me they sound killer. Not promoting Rockets either for I'm very sure the Axiom 60's that I was originally going to get would have proven themselves as well.

Once the rest of my order gets here my surrounds and center channel will be going out in the garage along with my 601's. I'm thinking about giving them to my brother-in-law for there is no way I could ever sell them to someone and feel honest about it.


----------



## Mike P.

Tufelhundin said:


> ....at the time and we would throw party's and i would remember seeing flames coming out of the ports. The insides of those speakers would glow, crazy.


This is a joke, right? :yes:


----------



## Captain Crunch

Mike P. said:


> This is a joke, right? :yes:


:unbelievable:I prayraying: your kidding too..............
Lord man I'm surprised you didn't burn down the house........:mooooh:


----------



## Blaser

The Acoustimass system used to impress me when I was a teenager. But once really put to the test when I decided to built a HT few years ago....:whistling:


----------



## Sonnie

I never will forget when I was about 16 years of age... my dream was to have some 901's. All of us guys in the neighborhood use to talk about it.


----------



## Bob_99

My son has Bose and he really enjoys them especially because of their size. I even offered him my system for free if and when I upgrade but he wanted no part of it. It has always been a question on my mind as to what percentage of the cost is for name and what percentage is for material/quality of the product. I wonder if other companies who build a name for themselves increase that ratio as they get more popular.

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb

Tufelhundin said:


> i would remember seeing flames coming out of the ports. The insides of those speakers would glow, crazy.


I really wonder if thats possible I know that some speaker manufacturers use "Glow fuses" that will glow like a lightbulb when the speaker is being over driven to absorb the extra power to prevent damage. Comminity uses this in most of there speaker gear and works very well.


----------



## MatrixDweller

I think flames + Bose speakers = burnt plastic.

I almost got sucked into the Bose Hype back in 1998. I didn't know much back then obviously. I ended up going with some Cerwin Vegas for about $1500 total and they utterly destroyed my buddies Bose Accoustimass 5 system. Ooooo the cubes were so cool though.


----------



## Guest

Flames literally coming out, no...that's why I added about them glowing in the ports. Every time a bass note would hit the port would glow. 501's had two tweeters "I guess you could call them big things that" and one woofer.


----------



## Scuba Diver

My brother got one of those cheap 3 speaker surround systems you see on display. He walked by it with his wife and his wife said do you think it works he just smiled politely she pressed the button and he told her it sounded good. They walked away. The next week his wife had a gift for him. Guess what it was... A BOSE 321. OH, S%$# he though to himself as he politely smiled. (so I was told) It was the first time she ever attempted to make a purchase like that for him. He did not have the heart even after hooking it up and being seriously let down by the sound quality, to tell her that he did not want it. Not to mention they were going through a rocky stage in the marriage. It turns out that the Bose display for the 321 is altered. I went to the store where she purchased and asked why my brothers sounded so bad and why the subwoofer is so weak that you can hardly hear it.

I found out that Bose set up the system in their store and the the main components are locked in a box below the display not even the store reps. could get into it and trust me we tried. 

Friends don't let friends buy BOSE.


----------



## Otto

So I went back to the Outlet mall to get a couple things that I hadn't been able to pick up previously. While my wife was at the no-mens-clothes Liz Claiborne store, I had a chance to go to the Bose store.

I walk in and it's totally dead (well, the whole mass is totally dead on Wednesday at 10 am). There's Bose stuff everywhere, of course -- so much as to be confusing. A young salesman greets me and asks if I'm looking for anything in particular. I say, "no, but I'll watch a demo if you don't have anything else going on." We go into a decent-sized theater room that has front projection video and some "speakers" and "components." I pretty much know the routine -- they have the mock "speakers" that are really just a bunch of speaker cloth around a frame, which are obscuring the little Bose cubes. Then, when the moment is right, they push away the "speakers" to reveal what you've really been hearing -- The Bose System!

So anyway, the demo is a DD 5.1 made-for-Bose thing showing a variety music, nature and action clips. It also has a "story line" in which a couple buy a flat panel TV, but only have a boombox below it. Too bad. They want to get "surround sound" but find that the speakers are just sooooooo big, and the components sooooooo overwhelming. What to do?!?!? Well, get the Bose stuff of course!

The sound from the system was "OK," I suppose. I can't recall if it's Bose or someone else, but there's a commercial for some type of HTIB stuff in which some respected industry insider guy states something like "compared to normal TV speakers, this system is going to sound much, much better." That's how I felt about the Bose system. It got a lot louder than TV speakers, and it had better separation. Of course, 5.1 anything that's properly set up will sound better than TV speakers.

So, it's better than nothing.

My other feelings are that the sound was somewhat compressed, especially at high volumes. It was pretty loud, probably louder than most wives would like, and I think they were approaching the limits of the system. I would not be surprised if there was clipping and distortion going on at high levels. Of course, the little speakers can only do so much in dynamics, and while big action sequences sounded OK, they were definitely lacking any real slam. They also seemed to lack sparkling, crystalline highs. To be fair, I wasn't familiar with the program material, so those types of things could be related back to that (but I doubt they would use program material that was _that_ screwed up).

OK, on to the Acoustimass bass module. It's pretty bad. Very boomy and one-notey. I don't think they advertise it as a "sub" (hence the "bass module" moniker). I could tell that there was a lot of boom coming from one corner of the room, but it was as would be expected: disappointing after having used "real" subs.

And then it was over. The salesguy popped in from stage right and said "So what do you think? Pretty impressive, huh?" I said yeah, and kind of told him that I read a lot about audio stuff, and hadn't heard a Bose system in a long time, etc., etc. We didn't really discuss any more than that.

I did ask him the price, and he said it's $3,799. For that, you get four of the cubes, a center, the bass module and the main unit and remotes. The main unit will store CDs in some way or another (not sure if it has a hard drive, stored in a compressed format, etc.).

So that's it. I know you can get a better 5.1 audio system for that price. What you'll lose is convenience, simplicity and size. That's what they are unabashedly marketing. It's for people that _don't _want big speakers, that _don't_ want a rack of audio equipment, that _don't_ want to tweak their system for the best sound possible. We aren't those people. We want to spend excessive time and money in this hobby, and that's why we think Bose is nowhere.

So, I'm OK with Bose marketing to people that don't want any hassle. If that's what they want, then, hey, great. Even at the expensive-for-what-you-get price. The thing that gets me is that people actually think this stuff is _good._ I have friend at work that was telling me about his Klipsch system and all this and that. Sounded like a good setup. And then he says that "it's pretty much top of the line, until you get into Bose." So the guy has a nice system, knows what he's talking about, but still buys in to the marketing department's story...


----------



## Captain Crunch

> So the guy has a nice system, knows what he's talking about, but still buys in to the marketing department's story...


Oh that's just sooooooooooooo sad!:wits-end::no:


----------



## Tiny

the bose speakers aren't as bad as they get credit for being. That being said I think most people go out of their way to trash them hard, because it is easy and there is very little chance of being flamed in most forums over it. Simple fact is it is easy to take it out on and get carried away doing so those that don't fight back. Price aside they are what I would call good middle of the road speakers, far superior to what you get out of most theater in a box or cheap speakers from the box store. Are they worth the price that is asked for them? Not a chance. I have told people for years for the money you can do a lot better sounding or looking, and when ever possible get them to have me build it...

I am a Bose 901 owner all in need of refoaming and such. I have 3 pairs of them and 2 pairs them came from the goodwill at $10 per speaker with $5 for the equalizers and another $1 for each stand. Depending on how desperate I am for cash once I finish them I may actually keep a pair. They will sound good in the bedroom, and be a test speaker for those who doubt the quality of other speakers I put them against.


----------



## Otto

Yeah, I don't want to trash them unnecessarily. I'm glad I had a chance to give them a listen. Yeah, they're "OK" mid-fi speakers. The bass is pretty bad, but it's not a "real" sub. They're selling convenience, simplicity and small size. If people want those things, then they can buy Bose. For those of us that want to really play with it, we don't necessarily want something simple; we want something we can endlessly play with (at least I do), and something that offers the most realistic sound.


----------



## Darren

My name is Darren and I once owned a Bose Acoustamass system. There... it is out in the open.

It was long long ago in a land fairly close by. My first experience into audio was the Acoustamass 7 I think was the model. I thought it was the poop until a few years later I bought some lowly Paradigm Atoms. 

I compared the $150 Paradigm Atoms to my $1,200 Bose speakers and only then did I see the light. The low end Paradigms literally slaughtered the Bose speakers. Two days later I had Paradigm Mini-Monitors and a nice matching center. I sold the BOZO speakers to some guy at work for $250.

That was about 10 years ago. I now have home built DIY speakers and subwoofer. I am saved.

There is life after Bozo, you must first admit you have a problem and you have to want to get better.


----------



## tonyvdb

You know, now that you mention it the speakers you buy for your computer made by Creative or Logitec sound better and use the same concept for far less $$.


----------



## Guest

Agreed. Bose is selling a lifestyle product for people who want minimally intrusive speakers and a no-brainer user interface. It just irks me when friends claim that their Bose is the best speaker system for the money, when it's quite obvious that there are other products on the market that retail for considerably less money and produce far better sound.


----------



## wbassett

thxgoon said:


> Their motto is 'better sound through research'. I've always wondered what kind of 'research' they conduct because their sound is ok but their sales are phenomenal.


At one time their research and development really was top notch and they were a leader in the game, but over the years they went for aesthetics over performance, and hype over value and the rest is history. Yes they can do okay with their new speakers, but it is more packaging and marketing than performance. But I will say may other companies are also trying to do the same with small sized speakers. Bose is a market leader, but that doesn't always mean it's the best.

To some the size of their speakers do make a difference, but to those that like deep bass and accurate sound reproduction, Bose can't even compete with their own older speaker systems. They look good, sound okay, but are a bit over priced in my opinion. If they dropped the price 50% they would make up their profits in more sales to the masses... but Bose is more about image than mass marketing, even though it really does seem like they mass market.


----------



## yourgrandma

I must admit, their automotive systems really do sound pretty good, at least compared with other OEM systems. But once again, they charge obsurd amounts of money. Ive seen option sheets where a Bose system is $2000. For that price, one could build a far superior system with top notch installation.


----------



## thxgoon

DS-21 said:


> I do have to say that some of their automotive sound system engineering is novel and interesting, though they let their concepts down with truly awful parts.


Agreed, their auto speaker systems are awesome! I had a Maxima with Bose and boy was I happy! I think they are one of the few companies who actually take the time to taylor the sound system to the car itself, hence ****** paper woofers = really good sound. At least IMHO.


----------



## PhotoByMark

So I am not the only one. LOL.

Actually, I have owned 501s and still have little bookshelf 4.2s. Right now, using the 4.2s as the main speakers. Not optimal but all I got at the moment.

So you are saying that once I get my Axiom m60s, I will be able to hear a difference between my 4.2s and the m60s. :joke:

I am on this forum because I almost bought the cubes awhile back. But...decided I better look around and see what else compares. Well indeed sounds like just about everything compares. Glad I came to my senses and found this place to help with my education of audio (And video).


----------



## OvalNut

The simplicity of my Bose story is what makes it so ridiculous:

A very good friend of mine is a smart guy. He is a doctor with money. He comes to my house and marvels in oh my gosh mode at how real and moving my HT sounds.

He bought a Bose acoustimass system because "Bose is the best". :thud:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## imbeaujp

Hello,

In 1984 I got a PA system with 4 Bose 802 Pro and 2 Subs. The amplifiers was 2 sansui BA-3000. This kit was great at this time, verry powerfull and easy to set-up. I remember that there was a nice protection system on those 802, impossible to overload ! Great feature for PA application...


----------



## thxgoon

Ya I've heard the above PA system in several venues and I've always liked the sound of it. One of the first (back in the day) pro audio solutions that didn't sound like a 'pro audio' solution if you know what I mean.


----------



## conchyjoe7

TitaniumMan...As a man who worked selling audio during medical school, I can't imagine what those salesmen were trying to do in destroying the "tweeters" in the Bose in order to steer customers to higher margin speakers. Trust an old audio salesman; there is (or at least in my day was) no speaker on earth with a higher profit margin than a Bose! 
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## warpdrive

I disagree that Bose car systems are any good. I've owned three cars with Bose "upgrades" and they were pretty pitiful not even taking into account price. One in a Mazda, Nissan and then my Audi. Bass was always muddy and overblown. They always gave me a headache.

I've heard good OEM systems with Ford/JBL, Harmon Kardon in the BMW, the Mark Levinson/Lexus which were actually worth their money (well not really, but at least they sounded good)


----------



## thxgoon

conchyjoe7 said:


> Trust an old audio salesman; there is (or at least in my day was) no speaker on earth with a higher profit margin than a Bose!
> Cheers,
> Konky.


Not mention the fact that their retailers are held to a contract dis-allowing them from lowering the prices on their product. You will never find a bose product for less than retail unless it has been discontinued or bose specifically allows it.

I think the Bose car products are a great improvement over stock systems in just about any car, especially 10 years ago. If you want to compare with other 'upgrade' systems then I'd agree that there are better solutions out there.


----------



## tomscave

Five years ago I too fell for all the hype surrounding Bose and purchased the Acoustimass 15 series 2 speaker system along with four regular Bose stands and one Bose table top stand for the center speaker, total bill, $1600.00.:explode: Since then I've found awesome forums like this one and "finally realized the errors of my ways". :yay:I sold the Bose system on *bay (only could get $700) and purchased all Klipsch from BB (all sale pricing) and spent half what I paid for the Bose. The difference in sound quality is mind boggling. The sound quality is 1000 times better, IMHO, than the Bose, even with my seven year old RCA (5.1 100 watts per channel) avr. Now I can't wait for my new Onkyo Tx-Sr705 avr to arrive. I will definitely do my best to talk friends, family, anybody out of buying Bose in the future. In the meantime, I'll keep reading and learning.


----------



## Guest

> I never will forget when I was about 16 years of age... my dream was to have some 901's. All of us guys in the neighborhood use to talk about it.


Ahh, the 901 classic's hooked up to the Pioneer Elite Receiver in Soundtrack was also my dream system long ago.


Today, the only Bose system I own is the Noise canceling headphones. They were definitely more money than other Noise canceling headphones but they seemed to be the only ones that fit my ear the way I like.


----------



## OvalNut

I just got back from a Bose Lifestyle system demo at a Bose store. I let the salesman do the whole pitch including the demo in the Bose Theater where at the end they show you that you've actually been listening to a set of jewel cubes and an Acoustimass.

Bleaaa, ...dreck! I feel a need to wash out my ears.

Boy, there was alot of mid/upper bass, and alot of upper midrange, and not much else. No presence, imaging or depth. It was an obnoxious audio assault. Loud, yet hardly pleasing. And all for only $2,999.... geesh. :dizzy:

Bose desrerves ALL the bile they reap on boards like this one after what I just experienced. Yuk!


Tim
:drive:


----------

